# Trap questions



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Where is better to make a trap door, inside the aviary or outside.

Regards.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like outside of the aviary, that way if you have any strays left over outside you can open your trap for them to get in but the others in the loft can not get out.. the ones in the loft can still use the avairy while you are still trying to trap a stray bird here and there., it is good esp if you do not want to let all of them out again just to get a few in., which is good if you have to leave for some reason.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by inside or outside. My aviary has no trap in it. The trap is separate from the aviary. So that could be what you mean by outside. The advantage here is that I can have birds out flying and still let others that I don't want out into the aviary. 

Some lofts, particularly smaller lofts, use the aviary for the landing board (my first loft was like that). Makes settling birds a snap. But then if you have a late bird or a stubborn bird you have to keep the "good birds" in. 

There really is not right or wrong for design until you start thinking about your trapping needs and your personal preferences for bird handling. 

For the record we race to we are focused on speed of entrance and attracting birds home.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like a trap in the aviary and a trap going into the loft. You can't be out there all the time, this way you can close the loft if you have to leave and the late birds can have some protection. I've had birds come in after dark on the 500 and 600 mile races, and I would rather they could get in the aviary.
Dave


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

thank you all.


----------

